# Templebready Fear Bui, Stallion sons



## Winifleur (31 March 2018)

Please point me in the direction of some stallion sons of TFB thankyou.


----------



## Clodagh (1 April 2018)

A quick google gave me https://www.sandralowmitchell.com/stud-services/.


----------



## Clodagh (1 April 2018)

I like this one. 
http://rossconfarm.wixsite.com/rossconfarm/stallions-at-stud


----------



## Ambers Echo (1 April 2018)

Our pony Ginny is by Ross Fear Bui - Grade A jumping Stallion. Ginny has a great jump and lovely paces. I can't vouch for her temperament though - she is a grumpy mare! But I suspect that is (lack of) nurture more than nature. She was very poor and stressed when she came to us and is improving all the time.


----------



## Winifleur (1 April 2018)

Rosscon Sunrise is lovely. As is Ross Fear Bui. Both tick my yes boxes. I ideally want a stallion with TFB bloodlines as have a TFB son that has been my horse of a lifetime. But a well put together Connie with decent jumping scope is what I'm after.


----------



## Clodagh (1 April 2018)

Are you in Ireland? Most of them seem to be over there.


----------



## Winifleur (1 April 2018)

No, Hertfordshire and most likely Yorkshire by the end of the year.


----------



## sallyf (1 April 2018)

This one is in Suffolk and I believe standing this year.
http://www.tawnydunstud.co.uk/page4.html


----------



## Winifleur (1 April 2018)

Not keen on the colouring of him and my mare isn't TB or Connemara so she wouldn't be accepted either


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (1 April 2018)

If you ask Dan O'Brien directly he will probably know all of the TFB stallions - I think he has one. He is on Facebook and is very approachable. There is a TFB progeny site on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/groups/2055379404743306/.


----------



## Winifleur (1 April 2018)

Yes I'm friends with Dan on Facebook thanks.


----------



## Clodagh (1 April 2018)

sallyf said:



			This one is in Suffolk and I believe standing this year.
http://www.tawnydunstud.co.uk/page4.html

Click to expand...

I was going to suggest that OP ask you, but I thought you may be too busy to come on here this time of year.


----------



## oldie48 (1 April 2018)

I can't suggest a stallion but what a super sire he was. This is our 14hh connie mare when she was 8 ridden by daughter aged 10. She had a lovely temperament but was forward going and sensitive and just lovely to hunt and do all pc stuff on.


----------



## sallyf (1 April 2018)

Clodagh said:



			I was going to suggest that OP ask you, but I thought you may be too busy to come on here this time of year.
		
Click to expand...

Having a quiet day before back to foaling tonight.
I only know of this one as I know the owner and she was telling me about him recently


----------



## Puzzled (2 April 2018)

Rosscon Sunrise has a fabulous temperament. I showed him whilst he was in Ireland, he was very easy and genuine. He has now been sold and is in Monmouthshire, Im sure if you contact PJ at Rosscon Stud he woukd give you his new owners details.


----------



## Winifleur (2 April 2018)

Thankyou


----------

